# Women in Combat Arms Units?



## Dame (Jan 16, 2011)

*Army Mulls Women in Combat Arms Units*

*January 07, 2011*Military.com|by Bryant Jordan



The Army is studying whether to open combat arms units to female Soldiers, the Army's top officer said Jan. 6.
"We're looking at revising the policy," Gen. George W. Casey Jr. told a breakfast gathering of the Association of the U.S. Army in Arlington, Va. "We've had some work going on for a while, and that'll double back up to the secretary, I would think, in the next couple of months."
Women are currently barred from infantry, armor and Special Forces branches, Casey said. He did not say whether the Army is considering opening up all three areas to women, but he did say the study looked at the possibility of women in infantry.

More here:
http://www.military.com/news/article/army-mulls-women-in-combat-arms-units.html?ESRC=dod.nl


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah all we need is another Jessica Lynch.  I don't mean to be the bad guy here, but I say keep them out of the combat arms units.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 16, 2011)

Jessica Lynch was a supply clerk wasnt she?


----------



## Headshot (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 16, 2011)

I would say that they need to meet the male standards first, prior to thinking of branching out into the most challenging and deadly jobs we have in the Army. There is two sides to the Army, the soldier who pull the triggers and endure the harsh life of combat and the other soldiers who support them. There is nothing wrong with supporting, but wanting to be apart of the other group of soldiers, when you physically do not have the ability to perform to the same standard puts us at risk.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree with that.  I think once I see females meet the SAME standards, and not proportioned standards...then they can start this discussion.


----------



## Manolito (Jan 16, 2011)

Can anybody find the interview of the Female LT MP that parachuted into combat down in Panama?


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 17, 2011)

JAB said:


> I would say that they need to meet the male standards first, prior to thinking of branching out into the most challenging and deadly jobs we have in the Army. There is two sides to the Army, the soldier who pull the triggers and endure the harsh life of combat and the other soldiers who support them. There is nothing wrong with supporting, but wanting to be apart of the other group of soldiers, when you physically do not have the ability to perform to the same standard puts us at risk.




There is one thing with meeting the male standard that I believe most would agree with... but honestly... I jumped into Iraq with around 150-200 lbs of gear.. carrying one's own weight during PT is different than carrying combat gear weight.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 17, 2011)

I say do it.  No need to modify their standards; as long as they're making equal effort it's the same.  And we need to do it quickly.  Hell, bring in retards and people in wheelchairs too.  The primary mission of our Armed Forces is social intergration and ensuring everyone gets the same benefits.  Defending the nation is not as important as everyone being equal.

The quicker we hit rock bottom the sooner we can start over...


----------



## AWP (Jan 17, 2011)

In all sincerity, I think women should be paid less until the PT standards are the same.

And men need to stop enabling the lesser sisters in uniform. This is a two-way street.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 17, 2011)

Florida173 said:


> There is one thing with meeting the male standard that I believe most would agree with... but honestly... I jumped into Iraq with around 150-200 lbs of gear.. carrying one's own weight during PT is different than carrying combat gear weight.



Even though PT is a big part of strength testing, I was thinking more about Infantry standards. 5 mile run, 12,15 and 25 mile road march's, buddy man carries, weapons quals, individual, team and squad movement, day and night land nav.ect ect ect...


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2011)

For any of you guys that are deployed and working around Canucks, some of you may need to take a second look under that helmet. ;)  Now I'm not saying there are a lot of them but they are there.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think it'd be risky...once a month there'd probably be an international incident haha!

Once they show that they can carry at least a 180lbs man with a full combat load then sure.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> I think it'd be risky...once a month there'd probably be an international incident haha!
> 
> Once they show that they can carry at least a 180lbs man with a full combat load then sure.




I'm not saying they can all do it but I know of a few.  According to this article there are approx. 225 women in reg force combat jobs and 900 some in reserve jobs.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/cdnmilitary/women-cdnmilitary.html


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 17, 2011)

Closing this thread, you all have been civil but I hate this argument. Women belong in the kitchen and pregnant


----------

